# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Lux Express

## markus1979

Lux Express tuo piakkoin Tallinn-Tarto linjalle uusia "bisnesluokkabusseja", joissa on takaosassa 2+1 istuinjärjestely. Vastaavaa järjestelyä on nähty Lux Special -busseissa, mutta kylläkin koko bussin matkalta. Lux Lounge -busseissahan on takaosan Lounge-osassa 1+1-järjestely. 

Uutinen ja pari kuvaa Postimiehen kuluttajaosassa:
http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/361248...tamiseks-bussi

Uutisessa vihjataan, että lisähintaa tulee muutama euro nykyiseen verrattuna (liput ilman alennuksia tällä hetkellä 8-12 euroa).

Lisäksi mainitaan, että VIP-asiakkaita on jo yli 3000 (yli 40 matkaa vuoden aikana).

----------


## kiitokurre

Tuolla vielä lisää kuvia noista Luxin uusista http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/361361...mpaign=fb_post

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuolla vielä lisää kuvia noista Luxin uusista http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/361361...mpaign=fb_post


En vastustaisi, jos tännekin tulisi kaukoliikenteeseen noin komeita autoja.

----------


## samulih

Paljonko on hinta ero 32 cm turistin ja 44 cm ykkösluokan välillä? (viitaten linkin virolaiseen artikkeliin...)

----------


## markus1979

Nyt on hinnat tiedossa ja varaussysteemi toiminnassa.

Ensi viikon maanantaina (18.4.) alkaa liikenne, varasin edestakaisen matkan ihan kokeilumielessä. Menosuunta takaosassa, lipun normaalihinta 15e, josta VIP-alennus 40%, maksettavaa jäi 9e. Takaisin etuosassa, kampanjahinta 3 euroa. Ilman PINS-alennusta hintaero on hurja!

Jatkossa hinnat pitäisivät olla seuraavat:

etuosassa 3-12, takaosassa 9-15.

(lähde http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/lux-expr...iooniga-bussid)

Nyt myyntijärjestelmä näytti pitkänkin ajan päähän businesspuolelle vain 15 euron lippuja, tiedä sitten oliko järjestelmässä häikkää. PINS-alennuksen siitä sai kuitenkin.

Tuo kolmen euron hinta on erikoistarjous, josta alennusta ei saa. Oletan, että jatkossa samalle tai seuraavalle päivälle tyypillinen hinta on 10-12 euroa eteen, 15 taakse. Tällöin hintaero jää melko siedettäväksi.

Erittäin ikävä asia on se, että Moskovan "liityntävuoro" (iltakahdeksalta Tallinnasta) ajetaan jatkossakin vanhalla kalustolla. Tämä vuoro on ollut aina hyvin täynnä Tarttoon asti, joka ei tietysti lisää 16 tunnin matkan miellyttävyyttä. Tässä jos missä olisi tarvittu businessluokkaa (moskovalaiset taakse, paikalliset eteen).

Vanhemmat bussit alkavat olla jo aika vanhoja, pientä häikkääkin esiintyy. Kerran tämä kahdeksalta lähtevä Moskovan liityntäbussi joutui jopa tekemään varikkopysähdyksen Tartossa paikallisessa Scania-huollossa. Onneksi oli auki vielä iltamyöhään (vajaa 23). Omanlaisensa kokemus sekin, matkustajat päällä huoltohalliin. En tarkemmin tiedä mitä tehtiin, mutta vaikutti siltä, että vaihdelaatikko temppuili ennen pysähdystä.

----------


## markus1979

Täältä löytyy panoraamaa uusista Lux Express Lounge -busseista:

http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/lux-lounge

Tässä kuvia julkistustilaisuudesta:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9082373&type=3

Bussia nyt kerran kokeilleena voin todeta, että takaosan Lounge-istuimet ovat oikein mukavia, jalkatilaa on riittävästi. Valitetavasti hattuhyllyä ei ole vasemmalla puolella yksöisistuinte puolella, joten oikeanpuoleinen hattuhylly täyttyy nopeasti. Sama ongelma on myös Special-busseissa joilla ajetaan Moskovaan.

Suurimpana erona vanhempiin i6-busseihin on ehkäpä tuo lattian tasaisuus, eli penkit eivät ole enää korokkeella. Helpottaa toki liikkumista.

Mittanauha ei ollut mukana, mutta etuosan paikat tuntuivat hyvin ahtailta, Ryanair-tasoa. Pitää jatkossa tarkkailla tilannetta huolellisemmin, mutta 185 senttinen ei mahdu enää istumaan mukavasti, polvet ovat melkein kiinni selkänojassa vaikka se on yläasennossa. 

Aiemmissa busseissahan tilaa oli reiluusti kaikilla riveillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Näyttää kovasti lentokoneelta, tosin bisnesluokka on perällä. Miten on, missä näiden autojen moottori sijaitsee?

----------


## markus1979

Kyllä se takana on:

http://www.busandcoachbuyer.com/wp-c...p-or-510hp.jpg

----------


## 339-DF

No onpa erikoinen ratkaisu sitten. Nimittäin siellä takapenkeillä voi olla aikamoisen meluisaa, vaikka käytävällä olisikin vähemmän liikennettä ja takapään saa helpommin pimennettyä.

Mitä mieltä muut ovat, kumpi matkustamon osa on parempi erottaa bisnesluokaksi, etu- vai takapää ja miksi?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mitä mieltä muut ovat, kumpi matkustamon osa on parempi erottaa bisnesluokaksi, etu- vai takapää ja miksi?


Eiköhän nämä ole mielipidekysymyksiä. Itselleni ei tule oikeastaan mitään muuta vaihtoehtoakaan mieleen kuin auton takaosa;

ylimääräinen ihmisten liikkuminen alueella on vähäisempää (etuovi on kaukana, vaikkakin ilmeisesti käsiteltävässä aiheessa linjatyypissä ei ole paljoa asiakkaiden vaihtuvuutta)
wc on käytettävissä ilman merkittävää siirtymistä 
kuljettaja on kuulomatkan etäisyydellä 
käsittääkseni auton sivuttaisliikkeen (käännöksissä) minimikohta on taka-akselin kohdalla jolloin periaatteessa auton takaosassa pitäisi olla auton liikkeiden kannalta minimitilassa

Tälläisiä nyt äkkiä ns. "maalaisjärjellä" tulee mieleen miksi auton takaosa olisi loogisempi "bisnesluokka"-alue kuin etuosa.

----------


## markus1979

Kyllä näissä uusissakin busseissa takana vähän enemmän pörisee (moottorin ansiosta) ja pomputtaakin (tiet eivät aina ole parhaassa kunnossa täälläpäin).

Mutta business-osasto kannattaa silti pitää takana:

- ei läpikulkuliikennettä
- ei vetoa avonaisista ovista
- turvallisempi (törmäykset vastaantulevan liikenteen kanssa)
- on mukavampi seurata edelläolevien tekemisiä - vrt olla takanaolevien seurattavana

Vessa ja kuumajuoma-automaatti sijaitsevat bussin keskellä, joten niihin on kaikilta mukava ja nopea pääsy. Muutaman matkan kokemuksella kehtaan kuitenkin väittää, että molempia käyttävät enempi bussin etuosaa suosivat iäkkäämmät naishenkilöt. Suurin osa bisnesluokkalaisista istuvat matkansa paikallaan omia asioita tehden, mutta erityisesti ilmainen kahvi houkuttelee turisteja ja muita harvemmin liikkuvia.

Tässäkin asiassa on merkittävää eroa eri linjojen välillä. Tarton vuorolla juuri kukaaan automaatilla ei käy, mutta Pietariin mentäessä suhisee automaatti lähes koko ajan. Enkä usko, että kyse on vain matka-ajasta, pikemminkin kulttuurieroista. 

Onko Suomessa nuo automaatit yleisiä pikavuoroissa?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onko Suomessa nuo automaatit yleisiä pikavuoroissa?


Minun käsittääkseni olivat ainakin eteläsuomessa yleisiä vuosituhannen alkuvuosille kunnes hävisivät. Nythän ainakin Pohjolan Liikenne on tuonut niitä voimakkaasti takaisin...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nythän ainakin Pohjolan Liikenne on tuonut niitä voimakkaasti takaisin...


Heillähän on juomien lisäksi myös pientä naposteltavaa tarjolla. Vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä palvelulta. [OT?]

----------


## markus1979

Erittäin OT, mutta ilmeisesti kuitenkin maksullisia? Lux Expressillähän kuumat juomat sisältyvät hintaan. Kun lippuja saa kahdella eurolla Pärnuun, voidaan liikkuvaa kahvilaa pitää varsin edullisena.

Lux on lisännyt muutaman viikonlopppuvuoron lisää Tallinnan ja Tarton välille, alkaen tänään:

http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/tallinn-...lisavaljumised

Johtuuko nyt sitten uusien Lounge-bussien pienemmästä kapasiteetista, mutta ainakin tänään perjantaina 22.4. puolet vuoroista Tallinnasta Tarttoon on jo loppuunmyyty, vaikka edessä ei ole mitenkään erityisen erikoinen viikonloppu. Vuoroille, joille tilaa vielä on, liput maksavat 12 etuosassa, 15 takana. 

Superbussin täyttöaste on ilmeisesti selvästi huonompi, kaikille lähdöille on tilaa ja lippujen hinnat 4-5 euroa. Valtava ero..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:10 ----------

Muutama sana myös Simple Expressistä. Ovat viime aikoina laajentaneet merkittävästi Viron sisäistä tarjontaa, sunnuntaista lähtien myös Tallinna-Haapsalu-välillä. Uutinen aiheesta:

http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/3665833/odavbussifirma-laiendab-haaret

Osta näistä laajennuksista on pikemminkin brändin vaihtoja, Seben vuoroja ajetaan jatkossa Simple Expressin autoilla (aiemmin vallan Sebenä liikennöinyt konserni ajaa nyt kotimaanliikennettä Sebenä, Luxina ja Simpelinä, operoivia yhtiöitä on kaksi, Eesti Buss Oü ja Lux Express Estonia AS). 

Asialla on kuitenkin pientä merkitystä hinnan osalta: Simplen liput alkavat yhdestä eurosta ja palvelumaksuakaan ei lisäänny. Hieman etuajassa ostettuna lippuja saa todella edullisesti. Ovat hankkineet myös uusia autoja, joten siltäkin osalta palvelutaso on järkevä (autoista löytyy wifi ja latauspistokkeet).

Minulle on jäänyt vaikutelma, että isompien kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä yhtiö siirtyy ajamaan pääsääntöisesti Lux-brändillä, maakuntalinjoja siirretään vastaavasti Simple Expressin alle.

Vastaavasti kansainvälisessä liikenteessä siirtymä on Simplestä Luxille, tästä löytyy muutamia esimerkkejä viime ajoilta:

http://www.luxexpress.eu/en/changes-on-route-riga-stpetersburg
http://www.luxexpress.eu/en/changes-on-route-vilnius-berlin

Lisäksi varausjärjestelmää on muutettu niin, että jäljelle jääviä kansainvälisiä Simple Express -reittejä myydään Luxin verkkokaupassa. Hieman sekavaa..

----------


## markus1979

Yksi mielenkiintoisimpia Lux Expressin reittejä on Kuressaaren (Saarenmaalla) kotimaanreitti. Senhän tekee erikoiseksi lauttayhteys saarelle. En ole itse tuota kokeillut, joten en tiedä siirtyvätkö matkustajat bussissa lauttaan, vai tuleeko kävellä. 

Toukokuussa iltavuoro Tallinnasta saarelle ja aamuvuoro saarelta Tallinnaan kympillä. Voi pitää kohtuullisena hintana:

http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/kumnega-kuressaarde

----------


## markus1979

Tarton linjalla tuplalähtöjä on tullut nyt myös alkuviikkoon (alkaa 2.5.):

http://www.luxexpress.eu/et/tallinn-...lisavaljumised

Lähtöajat ovat hieman erikoisia mielestäni, olisin kuvitellut että kysytyimmät vuorot ovat lähempänä työ/koulupäivän alkua ja loppua, nämä ovat pikemminkin molemmin puolin keskipäivää. Mutta epäilemättä operaattori tietää täsmälleen, mitkä vuorot ensimmäisenä täyttyvät.

Ilmeisesti sama auto tulee aina takaisin, kun Tarton lisälähtö on aina 4 tuntia myöhemmin kuin vastaava lähtö Tallinnasta (ajo-aika 2,5 tuntia).

----------


## kiitokurre

Anne Veski ja Lux Express https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYZKlyF89ZI

----------


## markus1979

Lux Express on taas hankkinut uutta kalustoa:

https://luxexpress.eu/et/lux-express...d-luksusbussid

Erona viimeiseen hankintaerään on takapään "business-luokan" koko, nyt penkkejä on 15 2+1-konfiguraatiossa. Etuosan karjaluokassa 30.

Busseista viisi tulee Tallinnan ja Riian välille, yksi Tallinnasta Pietariin.

Uutisessa todetaan, että kaluston keski-ikä on tällä hetkellä 3 vuotta.

On tietysti hieman kyseenalaista paraneeko palvelu. Etuosa on ahtaampi kuin nykyisin (näin ainakin Tarton linjalla) ja takaosassa istuinjärjestys on 2+1, nykyisinhän Riian ja Pietarin Loungeissa penkit ovat 1+1 konfiguraatossa.

----------


## markus1979

Vähän taas uutisia:

Pietari-Tallinna -linjalla ei enää pysähdellä Balttian juna-asemalla, vain Pietarin bussiasema jää käyttöön. Tämä on tietysti hieman harmi, sillä lähellä ei ole metroasemaa. Bussiasemalle lähin metroasema sijaitsee kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä (samassa rakennuksessa muun muassa Prisma ja McDonald's), mutta räntäkelissä tekee mieli ajaa bussilla tuokin pieni pätkä. 
https://luxexpress.eu/et/muudatused-peterburi-liinil

Aiemmin mainitsemistani uusista Riian ja Pietarin busseista kuvia täällä:
https://luxexpress.eu/et/lux-lounge-21

Tiedotteessa mainitaan, että polttoaineenkulutus on 0.4 litraa per matkustaja (26l/100km keskimäärin), mikä on puolet diesel-Flirtistä.
https://luxexpress.eu/et/fotod-lux-e...miljonit-eurot

Mielenkiintoinen on myös Luxin päätös ryhtyä ajelemaan Venäjän sisäisiä reittejä. Ajoa tulee Pietarin ja Moskovan välille (yöbussi molempaan suuntaan) ja Pietari-Pihkova -reitille.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Vähän taas uutisia:
> 
> Pietari-Tallinna -linjalla ei enää pysähdellä Balttian juna-asemalla, vain Pietarin bussiasema jää käyttöön. Tämä on tietysti hieman harmi, sillä lähellä ei ole metroasemaa. Bussiasemalle lähin metroasema sijaitsee kohtuullisen kävelymatkan päässä (samassa rakennuksessa muun muassa Prisma ja McDonald's), mutta räntäkelissä tekee mieli ajaa bussilla tuokin pieni pätkä. 
> https://luxexpress.eu/et/muudatused-peterburi-liinil


Tämä päätös pätee kaikkiin linjoihin, myöskin Helsinki-Pietari- linjaan. Venäjän viranomaisethan totesivat tämän pysäkin rikkovan lakia ja se oli ymmärtääkseni osasyy liikenteen hetkelliselle pysäytykselle.

----------


## markus1979

Jäi itseltäni huomaamatta uutinen Luxin vetäytymisestä Puolan reiteiltä. Enää siis ei pääse Budapestiin, Bratislavaan, Viiniin jne. 

Itse tuli viime kesänä ajeltua Budapestista Tallinnaan, noita muita en kerinnyt testata.

https://luxexpress.eu/en/lux-express...-polish-market

----------


## markus1979

Lux Express aloittaa 10. elokuuta liikenteen Jõhvista (lähellä Venäjän rajaa) Narvan kautta Pietariin pikkubusseilla. Palvelutaso on isoja busseja heikompaa (ilmaiset kuumat juomat puuttuvat), mutta toisaalta, rajamuodollisuudet saattavat sujua ripeämmin (vähempi ihmisiä kerralla passijonossa). Hinnat edulliset, alkaen 5 euroa/sivu.

https://luxexpress.eu/et/johvi-peterburi

----------


## markus1979

Lux Express lopettaa oman Simple Express -halpisbrändin.

Valtaosa vuoroista ajetaan paremmalla kalustolla jo tästä päivästä lähtien, mutta loputkin (eli Võru-Tartto) lokakuusta.

https://www.luxexpress.eu/lux-expres...eid=a454fa9e7a

Lipunhinnan tietysti vähän nousee, mutta yhtiö vähättelee asian merkitystä. Paraneepahan kalusto.

Toisaalta, mikäli muistan oikein, Simppeliin ei saanut mitään kanta-asiakasalennusta, joten tuo voi käytännössä tasoittaa hintaeron, saahan PINS-kortilla jopa 25% alennusta lipuista.

Pitkällä aikavälillä yhtiö varmaan keskittynee isompien kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen, jättäen maaseutulinjat niille, jotka pyörittävät ostoliikennettä (joka voi siis käyttäjälle olla jopa ilmaista). Tuo ilmainen joukkoliikenne eri maakunnissa on niin sekava asia, että en ole jaksanut perehtyä siihen, mutta mikäli muistan oikein, joku toimittaja yritti matkustaa ympäri maan "ilmaiseksi" siinä lähes onnistuen, mutta vaikeaa se oli. Joillain tietyillä väleillä tuo ilmaisuus toimii ilmeisesti hyvinkin.

----------


## vompatti

> Tuo ilmainen joukkoliikenne eri maakunnissa on niin sekava asia, että en ole jaksanut perehtyä siihen, mutta mikäli muistan oikein, joku toimittaja yritti matkustaa ympäri maan "ilmaiseksi" siinä lähes onnistuen, mutta vaikeaa se oli. Joillain tietyillä väleillä tuo ilmaisuus toimii ilmeisesti hyvinkin.


En ymmärrä, miksi tämä ilmaisuus ei toimisi. Käsittääkseni näissä ilmaisissa vuoroissa ei kerta kaikkiaan kelpaa mikään maksullinen lippu, joten ilmaiseksi on päästävä.

Viron ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen ainakin jossain vaiheessa vaadittiin älykortti. Nousin Jõhvista ilmaiseen bussiin tarkoituksenani matkustaa Sillamäeen. Otin jo valmiiksi esille Tallinnan ühiskaartin. Kuski ei kysynyt yhtään mitään, antoi vain jokaiselle nollan euron lipun koneestaan. Hyvin toimi. Mutta pidän kyllä aina ühiskaartin mukana siltä varalta jos sellaista ilmaisessa bussissa kysytään.

----------


## kiitokurre

Lux Express -yhtiö aloitti liikennöinnin Baltian maiden pääkaupunkien välillä 22. toukokuuta.

https://balticguide.ee/bussilla-paas...an-ja-vilnaan/

----------

